
Passengers Who Call Uber Instead of an Ambulance Put Drivers at Risk - olivermarks
https://www.buzzfeed.com/carolineodonovan/taking-uber-lyft-emergency-room-legal-liabilities
======
cabalamat
Maybe they should have ambulances that don't cost an arm and a leg.

